# Archive Manager, can't extract without creating subfolder



## Uplink10 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am trying to extract an archive which contains an archive split into multiple files and for that I need Archive Manager to extract the first archive not in any subfolders.

I read on the internet that if there is more than one file in the archive Archive Manager will automatically create a subfolder when extracting, now I think that there should certainly be an option for that too but there should not be only this default option available because now I can't extract a few archives without automatically creating subfolders.

I do not want subfolders because then the second archive won't be able to extract contents because the second archive is split into more files (which depend on each other) and now all these files are in its own subfolder instead of the same folder.

I used to this with ease with 7-Zip and Winrar on Windows but in Archive Manager there is no such a choice where you choose yourself whether you want it extracted to subfolder or not in a subfolder.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jan 1, 2016)

Extract here doesn't work?


----------



## erixx (Jan 1, 2016)

Install 7Zip or whatever and be the boss!


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 1, 2016)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Extract here doesn't work?


Unfortunately you do not have both options as you have in WinRAR, if there is more than two files in the archive it will automatically be extracted into subfolder.



erixx said:


> Install 7Zip or whatever and be the boss!


Was really looking forward to GUI.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 1, 2016)

Uplink10 said:


> Was really looking forward to GUI.



A minimalist one:


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 2, 2016)

95Viper said:


> A minimalist one:


That is on Windows, on Linux 7zip is only available from terminal.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2016)

Uplink10 said:


> That is on Windows, on Linux 7zip is only available from terminal.


This is a problem why again? WinRAR only runs on Windows so there was an implied assumption that you're working in Windows.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 2, 2016)

Uplink10 said:


> That is on Windows, on Linux 7zip is only available from terminal.



I won't paying attention what forum I was in, sorry...

However, Give PeaZip a shot it is pretty close to 7-zip.

Sourceforge PeaZip


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2016)

95Viper said:


> I won't paying attention what forum I was in, sorry...
> 
> However, Give PeaZip a shot it is pretty close to 7-zip.
> 
> Sourceforge PeaZip


You can compile 7zFM in Linux then use it. It just doesn't ship with the Ubuntu packages for example but, it can still be used. I was under the impression that the OP wanted to use this in Windows. Afterall, WinRAR is a Windows application.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> This is a problem why again? WinRAR only runs on Windows so there was an implied assumption that you're working in Windows.


I just gave WinRAR as an example where you have both options:


Uplink10 said:


> I used to this with ease with 7-Zip and Winrar on Windows but in Archive Manager there is no such a choice where you choose yourself whether you want it extracted to subfolder or not in a subfolder.





Uplink10 said:


> Unfortunately you do not have both options as you have in WinRAR, if there is more than two files in the archive it will automatically be extracted into subfolder.








95Viper said:


> I won't paying attention what forum I was in, sorry...
> 
> However, Give PeaZip a shot it is pretty close to 7-zip.
> 
> Sourceforge PeaZip


PeaZip works as I need it to, I guess I'll be using PeaZip for these kind of archives.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2016)

Out of curiosity, are you working in strictly Linux, Windows, or both? Knowing what you plan on using can help determine what tool is ideal. As I said before, 7zFM can be compiled for Linux. If you're interesting, I'm sure I can find some time to find or make materials on doing it as it's something I probably would be interested in as well.

Use cases are important when it comes to figuring out what tool is the best option.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> Out of curiosity, are you working in strictly Linux, Windows, or both?


I am using both Linux and Windows. Archive Manager is fine just when it comes to these kind of archives, it can't do the job. But luckily I will just use PeaZip from now. 
I used to use Windows on that PC I acces mostly remotely, but after I got the basics down by accesing some server only through SSH, I deleted Windows and installed Linux on it. I really like it, specially RAM use, on Windows it was a lot higher and when you have only 4 GB available you notice it. And I think that Linux is lighter on HDD use and having GParted is a godsend, Windows can't even delete two partitions from a USB key but GParted does it all.


----------

